# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  female forum access

## xtinaunasty

I am not new but i recently came back to the boards and I dont have access to the female section anymore. May I please have access, thanks!

----------

